# Looking for a game in Elk Grove CA or So. Sac



## Onikage (Oct 27, 2012)

20+ years experience, looking to join a game Have not played for about a year and I am really beginning to miss it so if you have room at your table please PM me. South Sacramento or Elk Grove area.


----------



## Onikage (Nov 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## Onikage (Nov 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## audretierrez9 (Nov 29, 2012)

South Sacramento or Elk Grove area.


----------



## Onikage (Nov 29, 2012)

either would be fine? do you have a group?


----------



## shadewhisper (Dec 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## shadewhisper (Jan 12, 2013)

still looking


----------



## Vahktang (Jan 18, 2013)

We have a game at Mountain House, an hour away from you, all day Saturday, 4th edition, bunch of 20+ year of experience people, too.
Most of the party commutes in from San Jose, which would be an hour drive for us, too.
If you're still looking and interested, will give more specifics, etc.
Note me at:
Vahktang@hotmail.com


----------

